# Deer antler chews?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone give these to there dogs? They seem to be filled with nutritional benefits. Any feedback would be great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are they like a "chew" treat or real antlers your talking about? I give real antlers lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

A few ppl on here do & really like them. I've been meaning to try them myself. I think a guy in the approved vendors list sells them


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

my guys love deer antlers, they have been a huge sucess here


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Are they like a "chew" treat or real antlers your talking about? I give real antlers lol.


Lol! The real ones.......


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aireal said:


> my guys love deer antlers, they have been a huge sucess here


Any splintering with them? I heard they are safer than bones


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> A few ppl on here do & really like them. I've been meaning to try them myself. I think a guy in the approved vendors list sells them


Pet life around my way had the real big ones for $32.99... anybody know of any online store where you can get them cheaper?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lol hit up Jimmy (00 S/C Lightning) he sent me two for free and I reimbursed him for shipping. Antlers are great and last forever. Still have 1.5 left and he sent them in October.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

All of my dogs love antlers, and it's the only thing I have found that can stand up to Gracie's aggressive chewing. They are safe, and don't splinter at all. They just get worn down.

Here's where I get mine from. I pay $23.99 for 3 jumbo Mule Deer or Elk antlers.
Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |. They also carry moose and caribou antlers, but we haven't tried those yet.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

we give ours antlers whenever my husband decides what he wants so keep and what he doesnt...lol... its funny watching him change his mind after the dogs have already got ahold of them


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2011)

We have a place here in NC called tractor Supply,and they sell real antler chews for five bucks.they about the length of an average pen.Never tried them but I've been meaning to.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am hoping when my grandfather goes deer hunting again he will breeding back that and the bones back for me. 
I am hoping to one day bring in my own


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I give antlers to my critters.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I give antlers to my 7 month old? I was worried he might crack his teeth.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You can get elk antlers, specifically. They tend to be a softer antler than the deer antlers.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Bought a smallish sized one and Loki was not interested at all.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe soak it in some chicken broth over night?


----------



## perky (Jul 3, 2011)

I either read in a hunting magazine or saw on a hunting show,that squirrels,in the wild like to eat antler sheds because they are high in protien. Also was told that they are not actual bone but hardend skin. Like finger nails. This is why a deer sheds and grows new antlers every year. The size and structure has alot to do with the deers diet quality. I guess if its good for the squirrel its good for the dog. Cant hurt anyhow.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

How heavy are these? I find the problem with giving my dog real bones now is I have tile and when she drops them it makes a ruckus, not to mention it might break the tiles.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine aren't heavy at all, but then again mine aren't huge also. The bones are much heavier than the antlers i have they would never crack any tiles or anything like that. Ozai LOVES the antler.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Mine aren't heavy at all, but then again mine aren't huge also. The bones are much heavier than the antlers i have they would never crack any tiles or anything like that. Ozai LOVES the antler.


Thanks! :hug:


----------

